# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Phần Cứng|Driver >  Thắc mắc về 3 dòng main ROG

## phuongnam

hiện tại theo tôi biết thì rog có 3 dòng ranger, hero, gene.
tôi đang có nhu cầu mua main mới, nhưng không biết 3 loại trên khác gì nhau, và có ảnh hưởng gì tới hệ thống không?

----------


## lethao

*trả lời: thắc mắc về 3 dòng main rog*

3 phiên bản khác nhau của z97 bạn à

----------


## mainguyen

*trả lời: thắc mắc về 3 dòng main rog*




> hiện tại theo tôi biết thì rog có 3 dòng ranger, hero, gene.
> tôi đang có nhu cầu mua main mới, nhưng không biết 3 loại trên khác gì nhau, và có ảnh hưởng gì tới hệ thống không?


bạn có thể nói rõ mục đích muốn sử dụng của bạn là không

----------


## thanh_k8_cntt

*trả lời: thắc mắc về 3 dòng main rog*

cái khác đầu tiên là đời củ nó và hiệu năng khi ép xung lên cao thôi, theo thứ tự trên mà từ thấp tơi cao

----------


## noithatductinh

*trả lời: thắc mắc về 3 dòng main rog*

rog main mới hả thớt, chưa biết hàng này bao giờ luôn ấy

----------


## ntthu.831

*trả lời: thắc mắc về 3 dòng main rog*




> rog main mới hả thớt, chưa biết hàng này bao giờ luôn ấy


à nó thuộc về phân khúc cao cấp của asus luôn đó bạn

----------


## duylp8686

*trả lời: thắc mắc về 3 dòng main rog*

cả 3 đều sai ok cả, nhưng con ranger ổn định hơn xíu

----------


## lacdasaysua

*trả lời: thắc mắc về 3 dòng main rog*




> cả 3 đều sai ok cả, nhưng con ranger ổn định hơn xíu


chung ý kiến ranger hiệu năng ồn định

----------


## noithatductinh

*trả lời: thắc mắc về 3 dòng main rog*

ai check giúp giá trung bình 3 dỏng dk

----------

